# How can I cut on a too-small table saw



## thewfool (Mar 10, 2014)

I am very new to woodworking. I've been watching a lot of youtube and built some small projects, but I'm feeling a little wary of my table saw. It's a 10-inch craftsman, which I know isn't a great saw, but it fits my budget while I'm still deciding if I have any talent for this.

I'm trying to cut some plywood for a case I am making. I was able to rip it with my circular saw, but it needs additional cuts at the table saw. My problem is that I understand that I don't want to pinch the work piece between the blade and the fence, so I don't know how to safely make this cut. From what I've seen, this type of cut would normally use the miter gauge to push, but my table saw is so small that I can't do that. There's 6 inches between the front of the table and the blade! How can I safely cut sheets that are more than 6 inches? (This one is 14 inches).

I've attached a picture of what I'm talking about.







I'm sorry if this is a common question, but my searches haven't come up with any results.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

That is a beautiful saw. The way you have locate the piece on the picture should give you what you need. I don't see a need for miter saw based on the picture.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

same way you cut on a big one

only smaller pieces


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

You are doing it right. Do not use the miter in conjunction with the fence.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

another dead fly : )

aside from ripping long boards

the pieces just get smaller, and the methods remain the same, be it cutting perfect 45 degree angles or a perfect butt joint, a tool is means to get you there and yer about to cut your finger off ?

kidding


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I believe that I would go back to the circular saw. Make yourself a fence or homemade track and clamp it to the work piece.

Someone else might have ideas on how to do it safely on your TS.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

you can make a panel cutting sled.









It will allow you to cut safely by keeping the ply on the sled and not cocking.
you also need to create a piece that cutoff rests on after the cut to avoid it from hitting the blade during the drop and support it to prevent it from pinching the blade.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Love the panel sled idea


----------



## thewfool (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the great responses! I think I'm going to take a crack at the sled, I've been wanting to make one anyway. Now, I just need to figure out how to make rails that fit in the slots.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I think an outfeed table which is just a tad shorter that the table saw top would help greatly. Search this website and Google it if needed to see what others have done.

I work in a one car garage with limited work area. I built an outfeed table which doubles as a work bench and assembly table. I made the top out of a soid core door with Formica laminated on top. Very sturdy and heavy.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

The problem I had with my little craftsman was that the fence would not clamp parallel to the blade. I always measured front and back from blade to the fence until I was happy then make cut. Make sure it's parallel before you cut. You need to make sure and push the piece through evenly. Your right hand should use a push stick as it's getting a little tight between fence and blade. Left hand should be in the middle of what is going to be the off fall. As your cut is finishing, push the small piece straight through and past. The larger piece on the left can just rotate away and to the left as the two separate. When your off fall is too small to have a hand on it, either switch the saw off and wait for it to stop before you move to the left or use a push stick to slide the little piece away from the blade. Those little pieces can be propelled right back at you. I see you're using your guard which is particularly important for a novice. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

The crosscut sleds can be difficult to build for those saws because of the unconventional slots with little nubs protruding. You may search that. I think someone overcame that somehow.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Panel sleds on small contractor saws don't work well with large sheet goods, 6 inches of room from the table to the blade and large amounts of excess hang over will rock the sled.

I have a DW744 and the only kickback I've ever had was when I tried a panel sled on the small table top. half way through the cut the sled tipped out of the miter slightly due to the weight of the overhanging piece of ply I was cutting (3'6"'s) when I put pressure back onto the sled to correct it back onto the table it kicked.

I had a fence on my sled so nothing happened but a jammed left thumb from the sled that got thrown back at me but I don't recommend large panel sleds with small contractor saws. Especially saws with very limited table work space.

Paul


----------



## mikeevens45 (Jan 31, 2014)

you can adjust the trunions on that saw, I did with mine…you need a long 5/32 allen wrench socket kind of a pain to get to…I would say make a infeed table and outfeed setup…you don't need the miter slots for fence cutting. I used my workbench for outfeed and craftsman workmate for the infeed…I have a very small shop….just take your time…

mike


----------



## mikeevens45 (Jan 31, 2014)

oh and a good push block for the reach

mike


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

you can put the fence on the panel sled on the other side and it will register the panel quickly into the blade.
That works too, and I had a panel cutter like that earlier. I now just use my circular saw for breaking down big panels..


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

at some point, there are limitations, and each individual will learn their own : )


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

thewfool,

Good instincts! When in doubt, stop and ask.

The picture seems to indicate that you are "breaking down" the plywood - cutting pieces out of a big sheet. I believe the safest way to do that is with a circular saw. I usually cut the pieces down to manageable size with a circular saw - usually a quarter-inch large in each dimension - then trim the "rough-cut" piece on the table-saw.

The first cut you show in the picture results in a piece about 14" x 6". I'd cut it with circular saw down to 14" x 6.25". Then I'd trim off the extra 1/4" as a rip cut.

The second indicated piece would be about 14" x 20"??? That one I'd cut to finish size just with the circular saw (because both dimensions are more than double the distance from the table saw front edge to the saw blade). Circular saws can do a fine job, so long as you use good blades. Truth is, you can usually skip the "trim on the table saw" step, just by being careful to do a good job with the circular saw.

There ARE ways to augment your table saw to make plywood cuts safe. First, have a good outfeed table. Then, a panel sled is good - just remember to make it long so that most of the guide bar is engaged in the mitre slot - all the time. That results in a really big sled - so you need an outfeed table to maintain support on the back side. There are also ways to support the plywood on the front of the saw as you feed it in to the blade, and then you can use the fence and your hands to push the big piece of plywood. Again, though, you'd want an outfeed table to maintain support on the back side.

I have all that stuff - and I still prefer to use the circular saw to break down plywood. For now, you might want to just use the circular saw to get through the current project. Then, start work on an outfeed table.

One more thing. You mentioned that your instinct was to use a miter gauge with the setup pictured. No, don't do that (as mrjinx007 said). It is generally NOT "acceptable practice" to use both the miter gauge and the fence at the same time. It's too easy to create a kickback situation that way - so just don't.

You're doing great! Your saw is a great choice for a beginner, and you are learning how to best use it. Keep at it, and stay safe!


----------

